# Mandarin Duck



## joaopsr (May 10, 2012)




----------



## Rgollar (May 10, 2012)

Wow really nice picture. What camera were you using and lens?


----------



## rick93 (May 10, 2012)

Wow! incredible


----------



## joaopsr (May 10, 2012)

Rgollar said:


> Wow really nice picture. What camera were you using and lens?


Thanks!
I used a Nikon D300s + Nikon 80-200 f2.8 AF-D


----------



## jriepe (May 10, 2012)

That is one colorful duck and a very nice image.

Jerry


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 10, 2012)

I was expecting a food photography.  Roasted duck LOL.  Nice image.


----------



## fotomumma09 (May 10, 2012)

Absolutely stunning! Love it!


----------



## GeorgieGirl (May 10, 2012)

Joaospr - I have just nominated this photo for May Photo of the Month!


----------



## joaopsr (May 10, 2012)

GeorgieGirl said:


> Joaospr - I have just nominated this photo for May Photo of the Month!


Hey! I registered today... Nice welcome gift! 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Dao (May 10, 2012)

Very nice image.

Like the bokeh.
Like the color and exposure.
Like the angle.  The camera must be very close to the ground.


----------



## Patriot (May 10, 2012)

Those are some really nice colors there and the bokeh is just so creamy.


----------



## joaopsr (May 10, 2012)

Dao said:


> The camera must be very close to the ground.


Yes, indeed...
Making-of:


----------



## DorkSterr (May 10, 2012)

This is beautiful! Too much space on the left maybe square crop it?


----------



## Joel_W (May 10, 2012)

the colors of the Duck just blew me away. Those round reflections are rather annoying, and should be removed for a more overall pleasing photograph. I would also loose that very large watermark as it's also very distracting.


----------



## nickwhite (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi joaopsr,
I'm late to the party. What kind of post processing did you do to the duck photo? Thanks, and incredible picture.


----------



## mishele (Jun 7, 2012)

I'm actually going to say I like a duck shot!! lol I guess a congrats is in order.....:thumbup:


----------



## unpopular (Jun 7, 2012)

mishele! i've been so worried that were sucked up into the evils of photo.net or something!


----------



## mishele (Jun 7, 2012)

Nope, just took a break from the forum. You know all too well that you can't stay away from this crazy place forever.....lol


----------



## msaha (Jun 8, 2012)

WOW!
The BOKEH is very NICE!
Composition and colors are just.... Just made me speechless!


----------



## joaopsr (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks guys!

By the way, this shot has just made the cover of a magazine


----------



## JoshuaSimPhotography (Aug 23, 2012)

Congratz!!!


----------



## unpopular (Aug 23, 2012)

Thats awesome! Unfortunately the magazine's terrible design department kind of ruined your fabulous photograph!


----------



## KABfoto (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice colors, detail and BG. Also like the low angle and head turn. Well done.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 23, 2012)

Fantastic capture..  Congrats!


----------



## princysharma1990 (Aug 24, 2012)

BEAUTIFUL.....
Very colourful...just out of the world.
And Congratulations also....You deserve this..


----------



## BKSPicture (Aug 24, 2012)

Great shot!!


----------



## joaopsr (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks guys!


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 28, 2012)

And I'm expecting Lemon Chicken next from you?


----------

